# Bufallo horn



## hens_chang (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi guys. I'm new here in forum, need some advice from you guys. I'm just looking for a bufallo horn for my custom wa handle knife.
Any input or advice is truly appreciated. Ty guys


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 2, 2014)

Do you just need the material or the handle itself?


----------



## hens_chang (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks for the response @knyfeknerd
Actually I'm looking the material and I will re handle it to some one. Been looking the marble or blonde color, but couldn't find it but the black color only. Information is appreciated. ^^


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 2, 2014)

If I remember correctly, most of the blond color horn is smaller pieces. I'm not sure why, but I've rarely seen large Cylindrical pieces big enough to do an entire wa handle. I usually only see it as a ferrule on smaller handles like on my takohiki.
Check Jantz, Texas knife supply or K & G. It might be worth an email or telephone call as they don't always have 100% of their inventory online.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Aug 2, 2014)

There are lots of options. 
Search for "161095470698" on ebay if you want natural horn. 
Also check out cow horns. 

Personally I prefer using artificial horns, which could look like this:


----------



## hens_chang (Aug 3, 2014)

I keep in mind. Thanks


----------



## hens_chang (Aug 3, 2014)

What is artificial horn from? Is it from plastic? How much weight different with the real horn?


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Aug 3, 2014)

hens_chang said:


> What is artificial horn from? Is it from plastic? How much weight different with the real horn?


Yes, it's some kind of plastic. In terms of weight they seems to be almost identical (just tested). Artificial horn has some benefits over natural horn: 
 it doesn't move (doesn't expand nor shrink);
 doesn't prone to cracking;
 the structure of plastic is uniform, without any voids, internal blemishes or voids;
 it doesn't smell like hell during shaping/drilling
All of above reasons made me dump buffalo horn and use non-traditional materials instead.

But maybe I'm just too picky and/or lazy. Lot's of makers seems to continue using natural buffalo horn even though there are better alternatives available.


----------



## hens_chang (Aug 3, 2014)

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> Yes, it's some kind of plastic. In terms of weight they seems to be almost identical (just tested). Artificial horn has some benefits over natural horn:
>  it doesn't move (doesn't expand nor shrink);
>  doesn't prone to cracking;
>  the structure of plastic is uniform, without any voids, internal blemishes or voids;
> ...



Thank you so much for the information. Most likely I will do the artificial horn since very hard to find the marble one.


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 3, 2014)

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> There are lots of options.
> Search for "161095470698" on ebay if you want natural horn.
> Also check out cow horns.
> 
> Personally I prefer using artificial horns, which could look like this:





Do you know of any sources in the USA for this stuff? I'd love to get some of this.


----------



## hens_chang (Aug 3, 2014)

Dave Martell said:


> Do you know of any sources in the USA for this stuff? I'd love to get some of this.


Do you mean the ferrule ( artificial horn material) you asking?

http://www.masecraftsupply.com/servlet/the-Alternative-Horn/Categories
They pretty good stuff.


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 4, 2014)

hens_chang said:


> Do you mean the ferrule ( artificial horn material) you asking?
> 
> http://www.masecraftsupply.com/servlet/the-Alternative-Horn/Categories
> They pretty good stuff.




YES - thank you!!! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 4, 2014)

I tried for years to find marbled or light colored buffalo horn in the US, without success. Ended up importing from India and got screwed royally in the process, the last ones I got from Vietnam but paid very dearly for them. Also, all the marbled ones are cattle horn, not water buffalo. I recently saw one seller out of England on Ebay that looked interesting for ready, prepared pieces, but I forgot the seller's name. Brisa is a good source, but I find their pieces too short for ferrules. Other than that, I will very likely switch to the artificial material also once I have used up my current stash. 

Stefan


----------



## hens_chang (Aug 5, 2014)

apicius9 said:


> I tried for years to find marbled or light colored buffalo horn in the US, without success. Ended up importing from India and got screwed royally in the process, the last ones I got from Vietnam but paid very dearly for them. Also, all the marbled ones are cattle horn, not water buffalo. I recently saw one seller out of England on Ebay that looked interesting for ready, prepared pieces, but I forgot the seller's name. Brisa is a good source, but I find their pieces too short for ferrules. Other than that, I will very likely switch to the artificial material also once I have used up my current stash.
> 
> Stefan



Thanks for the share


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Aug 6, 2014)

This place has alot of materials.
http://www.thegoodstuffshop.dk/group.asp?group=940

Black buff horn blocks.
http://www.thegoodstuffshop.dk/product.asp?product=17920

This handle mike made me is from same black buff blocks.


----------

